# Diarrhea and Cramping



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

With ds I didn't have any adverse symptoms during the first trimester other than excessive burping and more intense sense of smell that sometimes affected my appetite.

This time, I'm 5 weeks post conception, and I'm having horrible diarrhea and cramping. As in...Today is Sunday and it's been like this since last Wednesday. It's definitely intestinal cramping, not uterine cramping. It's like the cramping you get with diarrhea except most of the time it isn't accompanied by diarrhea. It happens probably ten to twelve times per day, and I actually have diarrhea two or three times.

But I will wake up in the middle of the night, even, and feel like I need to crap all of my bowels out, but no diarrhea (sorry if TMI). It doesn't just happens at night - it happens at all times of the day, too. I've had to learn the difference between bad cramping and actually needing to go to the bathroom.

I'm making sure I get my fluids, so dehydration hasn't seemed to be a problem.

When I eat things that don't agree with me under normal circumstances, I'm far more likely to have stomach pains, cramping and diarrhea than I am to throw up (which is nice because I don't have to taste things, but it sure is painful).

I'm practicing my pain coping techniques (mainly relaxation) when I have these episodes. They don't seem to be tied to any emotional distress. I do tend to get a tight stomach if I'm upset about something, but this has gone way beyond that, and I've done some major soul searching and cannot find any relevant cause for this kind of pain other than pregnancy.

Could this possibly be morning sickness a la the other end?


----------



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

I developed diarreah and it was my prenatals causing it! Once I switched, it went away. Go off your prentals for a day or two and see if it stops.


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

Great suggestion...except that I quit taking them a few weeks ago because they made me so constipated. I was actually considering taking them again in hopes that they would get me "balanced" again.


----------



## deleria (Mar 8, 2004)

I had something similar for a couple of days about three weeks ago. My mom (formally an OB nurse) was convinced I was constipated. It made perfect sense, as I had all but stopped exercising, was eating horribly and not getting enough fibre - all due to morning sickness. Anyway, I worked hard at getting more fibre into my diet and drinking more water. And it hasn't been back since.

Good luck!


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I've been having this too, to some extent. I only 3 weeks post conception, but since 1 week post-conception, I've been alternating between diarrhea/crampiness and constipation/crampiness. I had no poop issues with my first pregnancy, so this is new to me too. My acupuncturist said that diarrhea is actually a pretty common symptom in early pregnancy (just as common as constipation), along the lines of morning sickness (I am also quite nauseated). It is because something's out of balance in the body. Acupuncture has been helping me a lot. I don't know if that's an option for you, but if it is, you may want to try it.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

I had the abdominal cramps and diarrhea in the first trimester with all four of my pregnancies. With three of them I had m/s too. Got to love having it coming from both ends.


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

Apparently the omega 3's give women the runs. If you're on that.
I had similar problems, too, at first. One dr explained that a lot more bile is secreted early on and that it can irritate the bowels, causing the runs.
I found that it passed. But man, cramping hurts like hell. I was on the floor of the bathroom with it.

Liz


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

Diarrhea seems to be one of my early symptoms. It happened last time, too. I've read that it's a less common early pregnancy symptom, and due to the changes in proglastins.


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

Oh, thank heavens, I've found my people. Not that I'm glad anynone else is dealing with this, but I thought I was a freak. Every place I've looked, I've found nothing about diarrhea in the first trimester. It's like everything I eat goes right through me. I've always been prone to stomach/digestive issues like this, but not multiple times a day for weeks.


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

During the first tri of this pg (but not with my last pg) I had horrible intestinal gas and some diarrhea. There were many days my entire abdomen was so cramped I couldn't walk very well, it was an incredibly painful chore just to walk to the bathroom! At night I'd lay in bed and feel the gas just moving all around, and it was loud! It sounded like a big angry monster in there and felt like he was searching for a way out, but never finding the right hole! I've never had trouble passing gas in my life, but that stuff just wouldn't come out! I have IBS, so I thought maybe the hormones were aggrivating it. Anyway, I'm fine if I get my metamucil 3x a day, take digestive enzymes with dinner (and sometimes lunch), take acidolpholis, get lots of water, and stay away from problem foods (esp sugar and white flour).
Hope you feel better soon! I tell you, its really unpleasant to have this problem once your baby is up to your ribs and your entire digestive system is compressed into your back... so take care of yourself!
Also, incase you aren't already, make sure to steer clear of coffee, any thing containing caffiene, carbonated beverages, and alcohol!


----------

